# Pac man not pooped all week :O



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys well its been just over a week and Rolo hasn`t pooped . Dobbies were feeding pinky mice , I have been feeding crickets and locusts but (I have since found out this is no good ) I did start with those big mario worms 3 of, and 2 mealies. Im thinking this has blocked her up . I tried bathing her in warm water , she was only in 5 mins and didnt like it , this was Thur night. After her bath she sat in water bowl for about 10 mins . I still have not seen any poop , she still sits in same spot she made 4 days ago . She jumped out today to get a locust and I didnt see anything in hole . I did notice right side bigger but not very dark. I have given her 2 earth worms today which I was told may help her go, is this true??, so she is still eating but not as much. Anything more I can do? should I try bathing again later?


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi,

Mine easily goes over a week without a poo. I have had issues with mine in the past. The best way to get them to go to the bath room is to give them a bath in Luke warm water and a few drops of honey. The honey acts as some kind of laxative. I leave him in this for 15 to 20 mins. I also use a spoon to run the water over his back and vent.

Make sure the water isn't too deep as they guys can drown as they are not the best swimmers.

Out of interest what substrate is the frog on?


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Donna w said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine easily goes over a week without a poo. I have had issues with mine in the past. The best way to get them to go to the bath room is to give them a bath in Luke warm water and a few drops of honey. The honey acts as some kind of laxative. I leave him in this for 15 to 20 mins. I also use a spoon to run the water over his back and vent.
> 
> ...


Thanks will try the honey bath. She/he is on eco earth now , did have moss in shop with the exo terra bark (I think) I know it wasnt the Eco earth I use, also temps are not under 73 at night and around 82 in day


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Moss and bark will cause inpaction if swallowed. If the frog is now on Eco earth this will be much better for him / her.

Your temps look ok for daytime temp. Night time temps will probably be ok but I aim for a bit higher? It's good that it drops a t night.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you so much Donna. I would not of thought of honey , just given Rolo another bath with honey and YAY it pooped big :lol2: No more hard worms for the little guy , Im so relieved now not sure how old it is, but im guessing 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

That's great news!:2thumb:

It amazing how excited you can get over poo :lol2: I was the same with mine:blush:


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hiya, OK since I bathed Rolo, again she has not pooped . So I got her out she had a hard lump on her right side it was towards her head, but there is no darkness. She has ate 2 size 5 hoppers a night, but thats all. Bathed her again but no poop and she had her 2 hoppers . What could this lump be ?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

They do/can leave a good while between going to the loo, especially as adults or +6months so I really wouldn't worry too much. The hard lump could well be their stomach, when I feed lemon larger locusts you can see a lump to one side that it creates. Should go down in a day or so. If he isn't eating much then he won't poo much. If he's stressing then he won't eat as much so stop bathing him and leave him be for a while to see if his appetite perks up, he won't be impacted if he has already passed feces so I wouldn't panic.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> They do/can leave a good while between going to the loo, especially as adults or +6months so I really wouldn't worry too much. The hard lump could well be their stomach, when I feed lemon larger locusts you can see a lump to one side that it creates. Should go down in a day or so. If he isn't eating much then he won't poo much. If he's stressing then he won't eat as much so stop bathing him and leave him be for a while to see if his appetite perks up, he won't be impacted if he has already passed feces so I wouldn't panic.


Thanks , yes will just leave well alone for a bit . I was told it was a few months old (they had no idea) I would say its 3 inch wide and 2ish long so I have no idea of age , my first frog you see :whistling2:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Aye he'll be between 3 and 6 months at that size : victory: (was so long ago my little man was that small I can't remember how old he was! :lol2: )

He was my first too, if I remember right I worried about just about everything under the sun when I first got him :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

To be honest, I don't spend my days monitoring frog poops- 1) I have too many frogs, 2) the tanks are too heavily planted and stocked up with 'custodians' to make it possible and 3) it isn't usually necessary. So long as the frog show no obvious distress, I really wouldn't worry about it.


----------

